# Do you dream about retirement?



## Fabrickator (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder how many other people think about retirement, because I think about it everyday.  I've been dwelling on it a lot for the past 10 years and use it as a driving force to keep going to work. My job is not physically hard, but a stressful, high level of responsibility and a lot of corporate BS.  Some say if you're riding the gravy train with good pay and good hours hang till 70.

I get a kick out of those people that say they retired, got bored, and went back to work.  "you can only do so much fishing" is a common saying.  My response to them is, "do you have a hobby?"

I think that some folks love the pressure, or the power a long-term job has to offer them and they basically have no life outside of work.  Others may dread having to spend so much time with their significant other.

After working at the same job for 26 years, I've had more than enough of babysitting others and along with the seemly weekly/monthly HR changes with corporate.  I'm eligible for early retirement now, but I plan on waiting it out until 66. I don't want to wait until I'm 70 because it may not be there by then, or I may not be in good enough health to enjoy it.  

Rick


----------



## xalky (Dec 17, 2014)

I've been self employed most of my life. I enjoy working when I'm calling the shots, not so much when someone else does.  I worked for a couple of small business operations and when the corporate BS started to rear its ugly head, I left both times, and went back out on my own. It's a lot easier now that I don't have hungry mouths to feed, the stress is much less. I guess where I'm going with this is that I enjoy working at things that I enjoy doing. So far I've been able to do things I enjoy and make a living doing it. So, as long as I'm physically able to work with my hands, and with machines, I'll probably work until they find me keeled over. I'm ok with that....I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 17, 2014)

I spend waaay too much time thinking about retirement given I've got at least 12 years to hit my minimum age.  My wife's been retired for about 10 years and it just ain't right. If it wasn't for health insurance cost I could probably retire in two years.   Thanks! Now I have something to think about for the rest of the night! :angry:


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 17, 2014)

Rick---I always wanted to retire at age 55, but it never happened--we raised our family on only my small income and when the kids were home I didn't mind borrowing needed money for a home--cars--and trips and emergencies---I didn't  have any loans after I retired------I did retire early at age 61 and I am 71 now and I have never even thought about working for someone else again-----Though my wife and I only live on our ss and a small dwindling pension--we get by and are very happy---the trick to retiring early was having everything paid off and having lots of cost saving hobbies---we definitely do not get bored and do not borrow money for cars-homes-computers--or anything else---I am very thrifty as you can tell by my threads--and also am not lacking on tools and numerous resources---I can always find a way to get wanted items without spending cash for their value---that's why I enjoy making and fixing things---I also look for quality parts in items that are discarded to enhance my valuable storehouse.----I have more than enough tools (as anyone that has been to my shops can attest) and I have gobs of dream machines to make in my head----I am very happy to share my thrifty knowledge to any member that wants to know a cheaper method to fix or solve a problem-------my total trust is in Jesus and I know he will always be caring for everyone that wants him in their life----I have no fears about retirement and am really enjoying it-----I am praying that all retired members are enjoying it also--------Dave

**note----when my dad told me how important hobbies were in a persons life--he also stressed that all hobbies should pay for themselves to be a benefit on your family budget-----Dad and my mom raised eleven of us kids------he always had a garden and hobby farm when he was younger ----and he took up woodworking and mechanics in his sixties for extra hobbies----and when he was 70 he started building clocks until he died at 92-------I agree with him totally--- and if you have hobbies that cost you highly--- then you better be very financially stable to pay for them---metal working---wood working--repairing broken items---fixing cars and trucks--helping others ---fabricating things you need---gardening-----these and many others are very good and rewarding hobbies for us------- I really enjoy knowing all  our members and happy to communicate on projects and your needs---we are a very good group-----Dave


----------



## RandyM (Dec 17, 2014)

At 55 I am counting the days. I too cannot imagine being bored enough to go back to work, ever. It seems the older I get the less I can put up with in the working world. I always wish I had the nerve to start my own business. But, I was too fearful of the dedication it would have taken.


----------



## roygpa (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm 54 and have been at it for 31 years. The older I get, the more I think about retirement and what I will do to keep myself busy.

Roy


----------



## Bamban (Dec 17, 2014)

I was lucky, I was at the right job with the right company, managed projects worldwide including 4 years as an expat in China, I was able to retire financially at age 55. Shortly after retiring a good friend started a group in another company and he pulled me out to jump start it with him.  I gave them 3 years and finally retired for good. Will probably collect SS at age 65.

Now at age 62 since retirement,  my year starts with shooting matches in Puerto Puerto in January, matches in LA, AR, OH,  NC, TX, and cap it in AZ in Oct.  And in between, I hung out with the grandkids in Virginia. There is not enough incentive for me to go back to work. Life has been good.

Last summer I made the jump into machining (something I know nothing about) and bought a Bridgeport and a lathe. Though I thought life could not get any better, I can tell you, life is much better now that I have a small machine shop --- learning something new is invigorating. 

I've had unsolicited consulting offers for some real good money,  but I would not trade my lifestyle now.


----------



## David S (Dec 17, 2014)

Rick I had a dream job at a well know consumer product company for 30 years and at age 67 was content to keep on working as a design engineer, creating all sorts of consumer products that you and I probably own.....And then the with great corporate wisdom they decided to shut our design centre down.

At first I felt that I wanted to keep on working in my discipline.. that lasted for about 10 nano seconds.

I am now repairing old mechanical clocks and helping my friend build experimental airplanes.


Bottom line    glad they shut me down and paid me off.

I had always planned to retire early financially, so I was ready.  Some may not be so lucky.\

David


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 17, 2014)

This only my opinion, but retire as soon as you can. I had plans to retire at 55, travel a little and enjoy life. It was all planned out and set in motion. THEN, I got sick at 47 years old and had to go on disability. lost my income for 6 months while Social Security played with my disability application, forced me into bankruptcy and I lost everything I owned. 

The moral here is : the best plans can turn to crap unexpectedly. I am 63 now and doing ok. Those people who get bored being retired are nuts. I stay as busy as I want. I can't find enough time to play in my shop and do the things I want to do.

The other reason to retire as soon as you can is , you don't know what is creeping up on you.... I am 63 and got surprised recently after a medical checkup and may only live another year or so without extremely risky surgery. IF I have the surgery , I have a 10% chance of surviving it. If I was still working , I'd be mad because I would have had no time to enjoy myself.

Mark Frazier

Note: I have led a full and exciting life. In the last several years I survived two heart attacks, open heart surgery, have a pacemaker, a morphine pump , and had one stroke. I HAVE NO REGRETS and I also plan to be around another twenty or so years, CUTTING CHIPS, with God willing.

SO, MY OPINION IS .... RETIRE AS SOON AS YOU CAN AND ENJOY LIFE WHILE YOU CAN.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 17, 2014)

The place shut down two weeks before I planned to retire, using my holidays to make the 65. The word blessed comes to mind. I have far too many hobbies, wood working, old wood working machinery rebuilding, hunting, fishing, shooting, stock making, travelling, and of course the dog needs attention.


*A lesson : the process is more important than the product *


----------



## petcnc (Dec 17, 2014)

After 31 years in teaching I look forward to early retirement in 55. That is in 2 years time! I do not know if things will be the same and I could manage it by then as in Greece there is a financial turbulence the last five years and we had so many changes in regulations and laws we hardly know what is valid and for how long.
Any way having my hobbies and no loans to pay I think I will enjoy it! Unfortunately when you wait for something time seems to slow down!!!

Petros


----------



## furpo (Dec 17, 2014)

I retired 8 months ago at 62 yr.  Had a great job and enjoyed it.
Retirement has been GREAT! and I'm busier than I've ever been and not bored at all!
I highly recommend retiring!
Find a good retirement planner to work with.  Good one is hard to find!


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 17, 2014)

Being self employed, it's pretty hard to retire.  And more importantly, my hobby is also my work, or vice versa.  I consider myself  semi-retired and that means I only have to work on the projects I want to take on.  But if it's interesting and challenging, I'm in.

If I actually retired I wouldn't have anything to do.  Besides, my customers won't let me retire, they keep calling and asking ''Hey, can you..........''.  The only thing I really enjoy doing is solving problems.  Those solutions might require software, hardware, or a new machine or process.  So I get to work in the shop, write software, design/build electrical and mechanical systems.

I have four proprietary, never been done before projects in process right now, IMHO, retirement doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 17, 2014)

Rick, I could have written your opening paragraph with only one exception, I am only 45 years old, will be 46 in a few weeks.

I have been at my place of employment for 26 years now, started at the bottom as an apprentice maintenance mechanic, worked up to journeyman, then to shop foreman and now have been a supervisor for the past 14 years.  It flat sucks!!!  The pay is not bad, actually that is how they get you, but the stress level is through the roof and most of the time I am merely an overpaid babysitter.

I have 17 mechanics that I manage, four superiors that I report to and 5 deparments that I manage all of the building, material handling equipment and OTR trucks for.  My entire day is spend in defense mode due to the backwards ass way of thinking our company views maintenance.  It is viewed as a necessary evil and a major expense rather than a department that cares for and maintains the corporations assets.

I too am so damn sick and tired of the corporate BS and think about retirment each and every day.  My wife and I are shooting to retire at age 55 but to do that we have to have multiple investment avenues including liquid money that is not tied down to investments because we will have 4+ years to go from 55 until we can touch our investments.

It is definitely stressful planning but I think we have a solid plan.  We sold our race car, race quads and ALL race components about a year ago now and invested part in new equipment to use in our home business and the rest went into our investment portfolio.  I had originally wanted to race hardcore when we retired but over the past couple of years seeing how much money was being spend on that hobby, I decided early retirment was more important than running down the quarter mile.

We have cut many unnecessary expenses from our life and focused on retirement so we can enjoy each other and the rest of our life together.  It is funny when this topic came up because it is something that my wife and I have been so focused on for the past several years.

Our son only has one more semester of college and then we are done paying for his college.  We paid our home off at the age of 37 and nearly have our motorhome paid for.

I look forward to being able to hop in the motorhome with my wife and take off for a couple of weeks or month and not having to be back to report to work.  I look forward to spending all day working in my shop rather than having to quite early enough to get a good nights sleep so I can get up @ 4:00 am and do it all over again.

So yes, I think about retirement A LOT!!!!


----------



## n3480h (Dec 17, 2014)

I dreamed about it for several years and finally did it last March.  Would have been happy to work longer, but as you say Rick, HR and corporate "Flavor of the Week" management practices just turned me off.  It's like they read some article in a management periodical and then have to change everything to they way XYZ Company did it.  Nutz!  The final straw was when a QC co-worker/friend found much better work.  We left on the same day and never regretted it. We were the entire on-floor QC staff, so it might have gotten interesting, but we didn't care.

Managed to become completely debt free a few years ago - and stayed that way.  Bought machines and experimental aircraft building supplies, welders, etc.  Moved to a big old farm house with 6 acres.  Now, I don't seem to have a spare hour.  Built a nice go kart for the grandkids, and a deluxe biplane swing, I spend time with family, and sometimes help my son in his excavation business.  It's just me and two dogs, so expenses are super low.  I could not be happier.

Retirement?  Oh hell ya!  Highly recommended.

Tom


----------



## savarin (Dec 17, 2014)

I dont dream of retirement, I revel in every micro second of it.
I planned to retire at 60 but the greedy banks screwing the economy put that off for a further two years.
Its essential you have hobbies, the more the merrier. I design and build recumbent bikes and trikes (pedal power)
Astronomical telescopes including grinding the mirrors, wood work (not very good) Aquaponics, astronomy, metal casting and obviously machining along with a deep interest in steam. (yes, I will be getting back to the little engine sometime soon)
I was a teacher for the last 25 years of my working life, Principle Teacher in Professional Cookery, with awards for excellence in teaching but with the dumbing down of syllabus content and the total bull dust management processes I couldn't wait to get out.
Management wanted to remove as many of us "old" brigade asap (18 with me) because we cost more and could be replaced with part timers with no experience thus lower wages.
To add insult to injury our Director gave as all a retirement gift of 4 crappy glass coasters that had been left over from a promo.
Retire as early as you can whilst you can still do things and your health is good, its not a good idea waiting until you can no longer function before giving up work and most of all enjoy life to the full.:allgood::joy: remember - every day above ground is a good one.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 17, 2014)

Dream about retirement. what's that mean? I retired 20 years ago from GM. I was 48 years old at the time.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Dec 17, 2014)

I sure do.  
In order not to get a reduced pension,  I have to work 6 more years till I am 62.  Don't know if I can make it,  but I will try.  Staying healthy is also hard.


----------



## gregg (Dec 17, 2014)

Mark has good points. We are all playing with a hand grenade with pin pulled out. Like it or not. lost wife at 48 to cancer.  more or less retired at 55 with 36 years to take care mom. loss her going on 3 yrs. adrenals shot. neck shot. lower back shot. just bought mill 8530. have PM 12x36 coming. not sure I can do much but been dreaming about buying machines my whole life. was not going do it till I had moms house empy and sold. its 800 plus miles away and with health goes slow.  told myself bs I'm going down hill better get going on it now when I can. hope to try use stool???.
Mark prayers and best wishes........................






mark_f said:


> This only my opinion, but retire as soon as you can. I had plans to retire at 55, travel a little and enjoy life. It was all planned out and set in motion. THEN, I got sick at 47 years old and had to go on disability. lost my income for 6 months while Social Security played with my disability application, forced me into bankruptcy and I lost everything I owned.
> 
> The moral here is : the best plans can turn to crap unexpectedly. I am 63 now and doing ok. Those people who get bored being retired are nuts. I stay as busy as I want. I can't find enough time to play in my shop and do the things I want to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## f350ca (Dec 17, 2014)

I spent 44 years in the oilfield, 22 years of days and 22 years of nights. Was lucky to get hired out of university and made what I thought was great money, but lived a normal life. Socked away what I could and retired at 46. Could have worked a lot longer and had a lot more money but was a single parent and decided the kids were more important. Best decision I ever made. Been 12 years now since I had a paycheque but do a little machining and cabinet work to help pay the billions, but only if and when I feel like it. 
Stress level now is zero or slightly below.

Greg


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 18, 2014)

gregg said:


> Mark has good points. We are all playing with a hand grenade with pin pulled out. Like it or not. lost wife at 48 to cancer.  more or less retired at 55 with 36 years to take care mom. loss her going on 3 yrs. adrenals shot. neck shot. lower back shot. just bought mill 8530. have PM 12x36 coming. not sure I can do much but been dreaming about buying machines my whole life. was not going do it till I had moms house empy and sold. its 800 plus miles away and with health goes slow.  told myself bs I'm going down hill better get going on it now when I can. hope to try use stool???.
> Mark prayers and best wishes........................



Do like me.......they will probably find me keeled over in my shop one day, doing what I love, cutting metal. I do it on crutches or wheel chair, but I do it.
)

Mark


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 18, 2014)

You could say I "retired" from the corporation at 38 and turned my hobby into a business. Its seasonal and we (my honey) and I spend two months a year fishing(yesterday 2 grouper, 15 yellow tail, 3 hog fish, 15 porgy). I then have a couple months of "shop season". Then we both work like dogs on the business for 8 months. 

At 60, we are working on an exit plan from the business now. Our financial problem is medical expense, the costs have EXPLODED on us. Our life plan didn't include this monster.

Karl


----------



## nobog (Dec 18, 2014)

Just yesterday I moved 100% of the 401k $ into the “no risk” fund – about 3 yrs to go but I have what I have and want to keep it – the 2007 crash is fresh in my mind. New truck – everything is paid for – most of the expensive travel is behind us (Amazon, Rome, Berlin, Arctic Circle, Panama Canal…) – health good – so far.

No trouble to find something to do in retirement:

Cut grass (3 acres)
Cut trees (3 acres)
Go snowmobiling
Keep on fix’in stuff
Use my mill and lathe
Visit my kids
Vacuum up all the ladybugs that make their way into the house.. )

Jim


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 18, 2014)

I was offered early retirement at the age of 54 on full pension 20 years ago, I have never regretted doing it.
there simply are not enough hours in the day to fit everything in??   "WORK" how on earth did I find the time.

Brian.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 18, 2014)

I originally had a "Plan".  I was going to work 3 more years overseas as a contractor and retire to run my fab and welding shop as a part time hobby.  I was going to be 100% debt free and have enough put aside to pay electic phone and properyt taxes for at least a year.  Then I heard God laugh........ They say if you want to make God laugh, have a "plan" and see what happens.  I got gravely ill in 2009 and have been trying to get well since.  I'm officially retired, but not in the manner I had originally planned.  Goes to show how important it is to have a good sense of humor and the ability to be flexible when your plans get changed.

Bob


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 18, 2014)

Speaking of life and plans, I was set to 'semi-retire' at 55 when life stepped in and took everything. I'm back where I was at 18 for all intents and purposes, but I will figure out something. I've had too many work friends work until full retirement age only to die a few years later (which is what the government is hoping for). I'm not going to do that if I can help it.


----------



## dirty tools (Dec 18, 2014)

I retired from the USCG with 20+ years got 50% pay an 30% disability.
Then worked as a heavy duty equipment mechanic until I way 66 then retired.
I work on H1 Hummers for friends and for the fun of it
Just have to watch the pocketbook to insure we don't overspend.
Retirement has been great, my doctor said it was the best thing I could have done.


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 18, 2014)

I too retired from the USCG after 20 years at the age of 39. I opened up a business that was very successful for the next 12 years. I was debt free and had lots of toys to play with and retired. My wife went nuts (literally) and I filed for divorce. When the lawyers were done with me all my toys were gone (except my shop) and I now have a big mortgage nut to pay every month. I'm back to working 40 hours a week turning wrenches on boats and doing work that is taking a heavy toll on my body. I'm 55 and doing work that would make a 25 year old hurt at the end of the day.

Having been retired 5 years ago, and now back in the work force full time out of necessity, you can bet your last dollar that I am thinking about retirement every day. In 9 months I'll be vested into my current retirement program and old enough to take a reduced pension. If the housing market starts to turn just a little bit more favorable, I plan on moving south and retiring again. I can't wait.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, it really great hearing others stories and life experiences.  I didn't mention it, because I wasn't sure whether to go there, about finances/debts and investments.  For me and the wife, we're pretty well off by govenment STDs, upper middle class.  I'm super conservative and haven't paid a dime of interest for over 20 years, with the exception of the house.  Everything is paid in cash.   We have a normal nest egg for these times with the recommended emergency fund.  Empty nest for years now and so it's just her and me, both working full time.  Shes vested in CalPers pension and I've had a 401k for over 15 years.  Every year I've waived taking my annual raises and up'ed my contributions to over 20% now. We save another 20% of our weekly paychecks and still live on 2001 income level.

We owe on the house, but made a killing during the housing spike so were going to sell in SoCal and move to another state, pay cash, hopefully with some acerage and a nice size shop, room for the RV and some space between me and the neighbors, is our dream.  Only 4 more years left for full SS (66) if we can just hang on!

She's the one that cost me the most money.  Heck, I could just about live on air with a simple roof over my head.


----------



## David S (Dec 18, 2014)

Rick I think my suggestion and it seems like a lot of others have the same advice...take retirement as soon as you can financially afford it and while your health is good...or as good as it can be.

The important thing is to have a hobby or a mission to help others as in charity work.. but don't sit around in a rocking chair waiting for ...well you know.. the end.

Enjoy retirement and include your bride when ever you can.

David


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 18, 2014)

I just turned 50, and I'm really starting to think about my mortality...  I'm just hoping I live till I'm able to retire...  I do like my job though, so I'm not thinking too hard about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 18, 2014)

Interesting thread... many different lives and thoughts about living life!

I am 62, have been self employed for over half my years... and could not have asked for a better deal!
I run a small heating and AC co. most of my customers are casual friends... they are loyal.  The advertising budget for 2014 was a box of business cards... as I have all the business I want from referrals.

Retirement... I will work as much or as little as I want to... until I am not physically able to work... I just enjoy fiddling with things and enjoy seeing the customers... many times I say and visit for 30 min to an hour.  Getting out of the house in the mid morning and running service calls... is, for me, FUN!  
When someone needs a new system in their home... I call in the Hispanic install crew... we usually get done in 7-8 hours at the customers home... they like not having to go over a nite without heat or AC.

The machine shop I am putting together... is for my hobby: Experimental aircraft.  I have a FW pilots license, with a gyro-plane rating.  I enjoy tinkering with aircraft, making parts, and of course flying.  

For me... running calls, tinkering with a heating/AC system, tinkering with a Piper Cub or a Dominator (gyro)... is not 'work'... it is just fun.  
Having said that... I was an adrenaline junkie when I was young, worked LONG hours and HARD.  The lesson I learned is to work at the pace and the hours I am comfortable with, then go home and do what I want to.  

IMO, a life like this is not working... it is playing and getting paid for it!  I am NOT a slave to a time clock, a boss, a budget, an HR dept, etc... And my customers appreciate me!  

So will I retire... probably not.
The joke I tell: One day I will either not get up, or will not come home... 
Oh, and since I now have a machine ship... add to that may slump over a machine...  
Oh, on the personal side: NO debt, clear title on my home and vehicles and aircraft, and an investment income I could live a meager existence from if I was disabled.  
My Dad retired at 78 after a TIA stroke... he ran as hard as I used to up until the stroke... he lived to 87.  

So I guess I do not work... so I guess I will not retire from what is not work to me...


----------



## herbet999 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can't wait to retire... my job gets in the way of everything. Although it does pay well.


----------



## Stonebriar (Dec 19, 2014)

One year and 12 days @ 63yo.

 NO I am not counting. Having an end date does make it easier to put up with the corporate non sense. When I hear future plans that I don't agree with, I quickly realize it don't affect me and smile. My boss looks at me and mouths "You Axx Hole" Yea.

It is a little hard to get your head around.  You work your whole life to get a really good job with the most pay possible, and now you are giving it away permanently. To never work again.

Rick


----------



## davidh (Dec 19, 2014)

xalky said:


> I've been self employed most of my life. I enjoy working when I'm calling the shots, not so much when someone else does.  I worked for a couple of small business operations and when the corporate BS started to rear its ugly head, I left both times, and went back out on my own. It's a lot easier now that I don't have hungry mouths to feed, the stress is much less. I guess where I'm going with this is that I enjoy working at things that I enjoy doing. So far I've been able to do things I enjoy and make a living doing it. So, as long as I'm physically able to work with my hands, and with machines, I'll probably work until they find me keeled over. I'm ok with that....I wouldn't have it any other way.



strange, i don't remember posting this. . . . oh wait, you did, it sounds almost exactly like me.  
72 and re-opened my toll repair business again, someone had to do it  :


----------



## fastback (Dec 19, 2014)

Well I guess I was one of the lucky ones.  I always wanted to retire at 55, but that didn't happen I was able to so it at 54.  That was 11 years ago.  I was offered an early retirement and like everyone else I was tired of the politics and BS.   I had 60 employees and felt more like a baby sitter, it used to wear me down.  I get 75 percent of my health insurance paid for.  This year I decided to start on SS, I wanted to make sure I got some $$ before something happened to me.

I have several hobby's like machining, wood working and the old mustang to keep me busy.  In the summer I have a couple of acres to cut and care for.  We also have a 5th wheel that we try to get out with from time to time.  So yes, LG life is good.  My only problem is that the days do not seem to be long enough to get what I want done.  I guess that is a problem that I really should not complain about.

Paul


----------



## TomS (Dec 19, 2014)

fastback said:


> Well I guess I was one of the lucky ones.  I always wanted to retire at 55, but that didn't happen I was able to so it at 54.  That was 11 years ago.  I was offered an early retirement and like everyone else I was tired of the politics and BS.   I had 60 employees and felt more like a baby sitter, it used to wear me down.  I get 75 percent of my health insurance paid for.  This year I decided to start on SS, I wanted to make sure I got some $$ before something happened to me.
> 
> I have several hobby's like machining, wood working and the old mustang to keep me busy.  In the summer I have a couple of acres to cut and care for.  We also have a 5th wheel that we try to get out with from time to time.  So yes, LG life is good.  My only problem is that the days do not seem to be long enough to get what I want done.  I guess that is a problem that I really should not complain about.
> 
> Paul



You sound like me.  Here's my story.  Tried to retire at 55 but my boss wouldn't have it.  I stuck around until 57 working part time.  Part time, yeah right!  One night I woke up in a hotel room in Manila and couldn't go back to sleep.  Called my wife to catch up on what was going on at home.  She filled me in on what our friends and family were doing and that she was going to our grand daughter's volleyball game that night.  She'd been playing for several weeks and I hadn't been to a game yet.  I decided then and there that there was more to life than collecting a paycheck so others could enjoy life without me.  When I returned from my trip I told my boss I was retiring at the end of the year.  Shortly thereafter I found out I had cancer and had to postpone retirement for medical insurance reasons.  My boss was gracious and worked with me.  As a matter of fact he drummed up an excuse that my position was being eliminated so I could get a severance.  Couldn't have asked for a better deal. 

Been retired now for 3-1/2 years and life is good.  We have a fifth wheel tool and travel often.  We also have a couple of classic cars we play with and I have my machining hobby to keep busy when home.  The hobbies, traveling and yard work keep us occupied and I haven't missed one volleyball game in 3-1/2 years and I'm cancer free. 

Tom S


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 19, 2014)

We were set for me to retire at 55. Would have had well into 7 figures in the 401k and other investments, then a dip in our delivery requirements due to Pentagon budget changes in 1997. 37 months without a job and we went broke. Got recalled and had the first kid on the way and they wife becomes 100% disabled just a few months after getting back to work. Her companies HR people mess her disability paperwork up so bad that management can't get it fixed and she is out of a disability pension. 5 years later and #2 kid pops in...now retirement is pushed back further. Plan now is to retire when he is out of high school and I can get full SS...the plan is to hang in there until December 2025 and bail fast. Shedding one house now, getting the second ready to sell, then build an apartment into a shop here and one in the hangar at the other property. Got several airplanes to restore, a couple to build and will supplement my retirement with machine work for aircraft restoration. We are working hard to cash flow it all. I hope we can even build the hangar n a cash basis we it comes time. If I get the shop up and producing and the income level is good enough, then plans can and will change.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 19, 2014)

A lot of interesting and good answers here. I would say that anyone who retires should have an activity or hobby that is constructive and interesting for them. I don't mean gardening with the wife, unless that interests you. I mean something that interests only you, regardless of how your friends & family feel. 

IMHO: Over the years, I've seen guys die shortly after retirement or become colossal alcoholics because they had nothing to do.


----------



## gmcken (Dec 19, 2014)

Retired at the age of 62 after working 36 years of police work.  I had planned to work at my hobbies of machine shop/gunsmith/woodworking now that I have the time.  I had acquired most of my tools throughout the years and had everything paid for.  Now I can work in the shop, go to the grandkids games and spend time with the better half.  Life has been good.  My advice is to retire as soon as you can, enjoy each day that god gives us, spend time with family and friends.  Lost my shift partner of 20 years due to a sever heart attack.  He planned each day for his retirement but only got to enjoy retirement for a short time.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 19, 2014)

Mark in Indiana said:


> A lot of interesting and good answers here. I would say that anyone who retires should have an activity or hobby that is constructive and interesting for them. I don't mean gardening with the wife, unless that interests you. I mean something that interests only you, regardless of how your friends & family feel.
> 
> IMHO: Over the years, I've seen guys die shortly after retirement or become colossal alcoholics because they had nothing to do.



I'll second this with gusto... We ran a back of the envelope analysis of all the guys that retired out of our facility back in the late 80's. The ones that had no interest outside of working at the job lasted just a short time for the most part. Those that had hobbies or things to do consistently,  lasted much longer. Back then, the average life expectancy after retirement from the company was only about 19 months. We had several guys not even make it to retirement and a few that made it less than a month after going out. Those help skew the numbers to a pretty short survival rate.

If you are going to retire and sit at home, drink your beer and watch tv all the time, better go on and buy a casket and a plot. Use the casket for a coffee table and maybe it will motivate you go be active in something.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 19, 2014)

My avatar shows a "hint" of my retirement activities.


----------



## Allan (Dec 19, 2014)

Freedom 55?
Ha. I'm 54 and haven't figured out what I want to be when (if) I grow up. I was just recounting today to a younger friend all the dozen or so jobs I've had. The longest one just wrapped up in July at 8 years. Kinda like U2 sang- "I still haven't found what I'm looking for."

I could never understand these guys who say, "I don't know what I'm going to do when I retire." If I lived as long as Methuselah I wouldn't run out of things to do- as long as my health stayed reasonable. Aye, there's the rub. Diabetes and spinal stenosis are playing hob with my energy and strength. 
But that is what eternity is for. Time won't be an issue. Ps 16:11

Al


----------

